# The rut?



## BBBOMBSQUADBBB (Sep 30, 2005)

i was wondering when the rut officially starts, and i heard a rumor that there were two ruts, one in october and one in november, is this true?

please help me out


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Early November, but the weather has a lot to do with it also


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The rut occurs in November, but there are factors that make it vary from early to later November. Does that are not bred will cycle a second time and a secondary rut will occur in December. Bucks can be very active to get those last does. Bucks will make scrapes in October and become more active, but the does are not receptive and the real rut will occur when they are ready.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Where I live in NW ND chasing starts sometiime the first week of November going until around the 10th or so . Breeding starts in ernest anytime after the 10, going full tilt at the 15th. by the 21st she is winding down . Daylight runs the timing of when the does come into Estrus. An old wivestale is that a "cold snap" somehow triggers breeding. The cold snap just makes the rut more visible as deer are feeding earlier in the evening and later in the morning. Remember that often towards the end of the rut, some of the old timers are more visible, trying hard to find that one more doe to breed. I've seen that almost every year. If I could have 5 days to hunt big whitetails it would be about the 16-21st of November.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

you guys may have seen the outdoor section in the herald on sunday or maybe you didn't, but there was a guy who was walking to his stand and heard some splashing in the river so he walked down there and found two bucks locked together. one was dead and the other one was almost dead from exhaustion...trying to free himself from the other one. anyway...the guy shot the one that was alive and called the game warden (rankin). it took them like 3 hours to pull both dead bucks out of the river bottom and the guy took both of them and is getting them mounted locked together. great story and it will make a cool mount.

i know they aren't rutting yet, but i still can't believe that two bucks would spar hard enough to get locked up like that. crazy...

kase


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn see that in the Forum, and on WDAY news Sunday night. He is going to have it displayed in the new Scheel's store when it opens next summer, so I will have to go and check that out for sure!

Spoiler92


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm watching a couple 15 inchers (not a word) fighting right now, they are getting after it pretty good taking each other all the way to the ground. Their antlers are polished white and the does are starting to let the bucks hang out with them again.


----------



## BBBOMBSQUADBBB (Sep 30, 2005)

My uncle was hunting last year and he shot what would have been a twelve pointer, but when he went up and looked at it it had a weird black growth mass on it's antlers about the size of two softballs. he got it freeze dried and mounted and it is hanging in the Scheels in Eau Claire right now.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Buckseye, Word. If I ever see a 15 incher I will be heading home with my tail tucked!


----------

